# I guess Jermaine O'Neal is out for the Olympics



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

His doctors are saying he needs to rest 4-6 months until his knee is properly healed. 

He is probably not going to play until right before the season starts. 

This is why Olympic competition is tough. All of these extra games on guys who are playing 100+ games per year. 

The USA needs to create a national team and just pay them to do that.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well, somebody call Randolph. Or Reef/Boozer if you want a model citizen.

Wait, he was to play center? Okay, call Ratliff maybe. Or Brad Miller.

I don't think our depth can be worn down. Even with guys like Al Harrington, KVH, and Kenny Thomas we'll be in the hunt for gold. I'm probably too optimistic, though.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> 
> I don't think our depth can be worn down. Even with guys like Al Harrington, KVH, and Kenny Thomas we'll be in the hunt for gold. I'm probably too optimistic, though.


That's the thing though, we're no longer the clear favorite for the gold, but "in the hunt for the gold." Our goal after losing out last time was to come back strong and reassert our dominance, but it's looking less and less like that's going to happen. Sure, we could send a Van Horn or Harrington as replacements and still do pretty decently, but winning the gold is no longer anywhere near a sure (or even the most likely) thing.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ben Wallace will be on team USA however.

C- Duncan
PF- Amare
SF- Marion
SG- James
PG- Iverson

I like that lineup. Or Bibby at PG, Iverson at SG and James at SF. I like the Duncan/Amare combo however.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well maybe we'll eek out a gold here and in 2008 Lebron will score 40 PPG and we'll sweep it. Who knows. At least there are Olympics in the future, and we've had a lot of no-go's and injuries.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> His doctors are saying he needs to rest 4-6 months until his knee is properly healed.
> 
> He is probably not going to play until right before the season starts.
> ...


And O'Neal was playing with that banged up knee. I wonder if that added time onto his healing expectancy?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Bad news, but there are still plenty of viable alternatives. I would love to see Ratliff used as a utility guy. Boozer would probably play well - Miller too.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

I know this is a far-fetched idea, but how about Michael Olowakandi?? Guys?? Anyone?? Ah ****. *exit doors sounding* 


:joke: 


How about Zach Randolph. He had a great year this past one, and he would fit well in place of Jermaine O'Neal. He would defiantly have the body to battle with the middle-aged men of Europe. Vlade?? You got **** on Randolh dawg?? Yeah, you heard me playa. Yeah, so anyways, in all seriousness, I think Randolph would give the U.S. a pleasant boost to the front line.


*Note* -- HKF, I love your avatar right now. Never change it!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> 
> 
> *Note* -- HKF, I love your avatar right now. Never change it!


Heh it'll probably have changed twice by the time he reads your message.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Heh it'll probably have changed twice by the time he reads your message.


:laugh: True. :laugh:


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

how about kwame brown.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Ben Wallace will be on team USA however.
> 
> C- Duncan
> ...


Yes... I like:

C Duncan
PF Amare
SF James
SG Iverson
PG Bibby

I don't know if they will start LeBron... but I'd like to see that lineup out there. That lineup should beat anyone.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> How about Zach Randolph. He had a great year this past one, and he would fit well in place of Jermaine O'Neal. He would defiantly have the body to battle with the middle-aged men of Europe. Vlade?? You got **** on Randolh dawg?? Yeah, you heard me playa. Yeah, so anyways, in all seriousness, I think Randolph would give the U.S. a pleasant boost to the front line.
> 
> 
> *Note* -- HKF, I love your avatar right now. Never change it!


I think Z-Bo and Stoudemire have styles of play that are too similar.. if you've already got Stoudemire, you might want someone who provides a change of pace with solid, hard-nose defense and intelligent team offense.. Brad Miller might be a better choice, possibly.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> His doctors are saying he needs to rest 4-6 months until his knee is properly healed.


Man, that's terrible, I feel sorry for Jermaine. Hopefully 2005 is a better year, sucks to know that you could have made the Finals had it not been for one unfortunate play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is Brad Miller really healthy enough to go on the team? I thought he had problems with his elbow or something?

This is starting to get kind pathetic. Eventually we're going to just end up sending some sort of amagulmation of the Rookie-Sophmore teams.

I just keep telling myself...so long as we have Duncan...so long as we have Duncan.

And we've still got Iverson.

But we're getting to the point where there is going to be a lot of pressure on Amare and Lebron to carry this team...could be interesting to see if they're up for it.

And you can't put Ben Wallace on this team. No matter what. He was terrible in Indy. His complete lack of offense killed team USA. The European teams are coached well enough so that they won't even guard him, they just send his man to double.

Kwame Brown, scarily enough might be an option for this team.

Who would you want, Chris Kaman or Kwame Brown? It's something of a toss-up.

What about Marcus Camby or Theo Ratliff?

I like the idea of Z-Bo offensively. But we really need someone who can play both ends, with an emphasis on defense to make up for losing JO.

Another option might be just to say "screw it" about playing big, and just finish the roster off with Melo and Odom. Make it a team of interchangable parts where any one guy can play any other guy's position.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Theo Ratliff would abuse the competition, no one would come near the pain with him in the area. He is getting up there in age,so I want him to just play as many games as he can with PDX and not USA. I think Zach would tear it up as well,I just have a bad feeling one of my Blazer guys would get hurt.


----------



## Captain Kool (May 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I just have a bad feeling one of my Blazer guys would get hurt.


Yeah, and this way of thinking is the reason, that the USA will fail again in Athens.

If people don't want to get hurt, they should stop playing basketball.

You can get hurt in basketball, In the NBA or in the Olympics.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*4 on 5, not again..*

Big Ben has no offense. Get Brad Miller instead, he's a good passer and can hit that elbow. 

Team USA also has no pure shooters besides Bibby. They need to rectify that quickly, somebody like Mike Redd or Reggie Miller to bust those Euro zones.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

> Team USA also has no pure shooters besides Bibby


According to Larry Brown USA Basketball is supposed to hold a press conference this afternoon confirming the resignations of Kidd, Malone, McGrady and *Bibby*...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They could always pick Okafor as another big man. Out of all the guys in the draft, he would be one who'd help a need for Team USA, and he might be a better fit in the Olympic play than Ben Wallace. I say, it's worth a try.

Looking at this, I'm with HKF on the need for a national team, and I think it should be younger players. These players are currently being ran into the ground, and it's not good for any of the parties involved.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

We can stock up on shooters, I'd guess.

PG - *Marbury, Barry*
SG - AI, James (G/F), *Redd and/or Hamilton*,
SF - Jefferson, *Marion*

And maybe Brad Miller.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Rip Hamilton would be great on this team. And he plays for Larry Brown too. I wonder if Larry Brown is considering it.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Kool</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, and this way of thinking is the reason, that the USA will fail again in Athens.
> ...


Nice post. Completely agree.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd pick Redd. We need a shooter.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> I know this is a far-fetched idea, but how about Michael Olowakandi?? Guys?? Anyone?? Ah ****. *exit doors sounding*


He is from Nigeria


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I heard that Rip Hamilton will be invited to join the team. I think that's a great choice.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Rip's play in the ECF sealed the deal. He'll be a nice addition to the team.

Ha. Larry Brown can put Iverson AND Rip in motion through screens. Two of the three best players at moving without the ball on the same team. Should be good for Team USA.


----------

